# Got my new LDG



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

When and picker her up yesterday ( LONG 'day' trip, 730 miles RT, but worth it)
Her name is Txiki Txiki (say 'Cheeky Cheeky', was told it is Basque for Tiny Baby  ) She is 1/2 Spanish Mastiff, 1/4 Anatolian and 1/4 Maremma ........... Today she is 8 weeks, 2 days........ It's gonna be an adventure........... She is asleep on my lap, I can tell you..... This is the LAST time for her on my lap...... Only about a 1/3 of her 'fit'


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you get her in Nevada? If not, is she a Spanish Ranch Dog that I had seen advertised?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats! It's so hard to not love on em all the time, she sure is a cutie!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

What a cutie! Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Hespa said:


> Did you get her in Nevada? If not, is she a Spanish Ranch Dog that I had seen advertised?


I did get her in Nevada ( hence the 700+ miles RT ) I haven't seen the ad for the spanish ranch dog.. would you mind posting a link? She was advertised as an LDG ( which is what she was bred for)

Yes it will be hard not to love on her all the time, but she is a little under the weather ( separation, LONG trip, strange place, stranger animals) all can upset 'the system' .......... little Kaopectate, little Pedialyte ........ Life is good........


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear your little one has an upset tummy. Did you feed her the same food she was used to? Change it up slowly if you want to feed something different. She'll bounce back and make friends quite quickly. Jazz had an off day with separation anxiety or whatever but the following day she was playing with everyone. Nights were still rough for her for about 4 nights, then she felt at home and was used to the routine.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

AverageJo said:


> Sorry to hear your little one has an upset tummy. Did you feed her the same food she was used to? Change it up slowly if you want to feed something different. She'll bounce back and make friends quite quickly. Jazz had an off day with separation anxiety or whatever but the following day she was playing with everyone. Nights were still rough for her for about 4 nights, then she felt at home and was used to the routine.


The breeder sent a BIG 'baggie' of the food she was on before, so I haven't changed her at all...... She is still 'loose', there is color and 'some substance' to it...She is still 'active' and eating/drinking well...... Thought about 'fasting' her ( for like 12 hrs MAX, but she already pretty much gets that at night.)............... I'm cookin' up some yam and rice for her and have my DH gettin' some Kefir on the way home........She still has a 'twinkle' in her eye and isn't runnin' a fever, all, I see as 'good thing' .......................... And is much more interested in my sheep, than they are with her


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

When I tried to post a link before, it didn't seem to work. If you do a search for "Spanish Ranch Mastiff", a site for edgefieldsheep should be one of the options.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

tracerracer said:


> all can upset 'the system' .......... little Kaopectate, little Pedialyte ........


I would be using some antibiotics for coccidia and guiardia too. Kaopectate wouldn't solve either of those issues.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> I would be using some antibiotics for coccidia and guiardia too. Kaopectate wouldn't solve either of those issues.


I did call my vet and give him a 'heads up' and what I was doin'.... ( rice, yam, and some 'good' yogurt )............. He said as long as she is active, eating/drinking keep with the Kao and let him know tomorrow................ deep sigh...........

I understand the Coccidia (thanks for the suggestion) But wouldn't my other animals (or us, we all drink from the same well) show 'signs' of Giardia?  Sily question no doubt, but I had'ta ask.................


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He would have caught whatever he has from where he was from before your home. That is why I personally would be giving him some antibiotics. I understand waiting and getting a vet test first, but I always feel just giving them the antibiotics is safe and cheaper than a vet trip. It would just worry me that he came to you with diarrhea. That is kind of a warning sign to me.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> He would have caught whatever he has from where he was from before your home. That is why I personally would be giving him some antibiotics. I understand waiting and getting a vet test first, but I always feel just giving them the antibiotics is safe and cheaper than a vet trip. It would just worry me that he came to you with diarrhea. That is kind of a warning sign to me.


I understand your concern and I would be more concerned if any of the other pups were showing signs..... Also, this morning, 'we' have definite 'substance' to her stools...( :happy2.......... I did call the Grange to see if they had the right sulfa drugs, but they only carry them in boluses at a much higher dosage for cattle.... I would have to go through my vet anyway ....... Or, order online ( my vet would be quicker, and he wouldn't necessarily charge me a visit, we have a fairly long relationship, so there is trust).......... 

Oregon can be 'funny' (and not in a humorous way) about what we can buy for our animals ( I think at times, it's the, "Oh, that's too effective, gotta pull it" mentality.......Terramycin and Combiotic come to mind ) You just never know anymore what is still available OTC at the Co-ops .... Heaven forbid something might be used for makin' illegal stuff, I had to show my ID and my PU's license plate # to buy Iodine, in a fairly small bottle, we used to buy it by the gallon...... I understand it in some ways, it just makes me weary, being dealt with like I'm a criminal..........


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

If I were in your shoes tracerracer, I personally would take the puppy to the vet if the diarrhea continued for more than a day.
It is very easy for puppies to become dehydrated and a diarrhea could be a sign of internal parasites (but not to forget, there are plenty of other reasons why puppies can get a diarrhea).
Which you'll want to treat as quickly as possible.
I also don't think it's a good sign that your new puppy came to you with a diarrhea and it is another reason why I feel like it's better for a vet to make sure the puppy is fine.

For a less serious cause of a diarrhea (say the puppy ate something out of the garbage or the diarrhea was caused by stress), there is a good home remedy
Adding some plain canned pumpkin (do not get pumpkin pie filling or anything with spices btw) to their meals worked like magic for our dogs when they had diarrhea in the past.
1-2 tablespoons should do the trick for the puppy of that size (judging by her mix I'm assuming she's probably around 20 pounds right now)
Also a lot of vets are starting to recommend adding in a good quality pet probiotic once the stool starts to firm for both puppies and adult dogs.

But hopefully it will turn out that there is nothing wrong with your pup and the diarrhea was only caused by stress...and you sure have one good looking pup.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Grazer said:


> If I were in your shoes tracerracer, I personally would take the puppy to the vet if the diarrhea continued for more than a day.
> It is very easy for puppies to become dehydrated and a diarrhea could be a sign of internal parasites (but not to forget, there are plenty of other reasons why puppies can get a diarrhea).
> Which you'll want to treat as quickly as possible.
> I also don't think it's a good sign that your new puppy came to you with a diarrhea and it is another reason why I feel like it's better for a vet to make sure the puppy is fine.
> ...


I had fresh pumpkin leftover from those I cooked to make pies ( I don't 'do' store bought, yeah, I'm kinda that way  ) I started her on it with some brown rice and good plain yogurt yesterday...... MUCH firmer today, as the day went on, the better (?) it got ( I lead a 'small' life, happy about puppy stools, I'm easily entertained  ) ................ She was regularly wormed from the breeder, I got her records with her.............. Tonight, she is full of spit-n-vinegar, just what I was lookin' for ....... I am headed to town tomorrow and had the probiotics on the list


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

So glad to hear that she's feeling better!!


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Woo-HOO ..... Puppy poo as it should be :clap: (2 times)............ Like I said, I am easily entertained :bouncy: ...... Thank you all for your suggestions ....... Now, ONWARD!


----------

